# Recommendation for a Good Book on Photoshop Elements



## Roger3006 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone 

I made the transaction to digital kicking and screaming; however, I am having fun with it.  I quickly found I needed an image editor.

Can anyone  recommend a good book Photoshop Elements 10?  I bought the software and I am attempting to learn how to use it.  Video training would be great.

I am open to any and all suggestions. 

Thank you for your help and have a great weekend. 

Roger


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 18, 2011)

You want the one by scott kelby.  Also a LOT of info on elements on youtube. version 10 is new but you will greatly benefit if you search on version 9.

Here is an excellent book: Amazon.com: The Photoshop Elements 10 Book for Digital Photographers (Voices That Matter) (9780321808240): Matt Kloskowski, Scott Kelby: Books


----------



## MTVision (Nov 18, 2011)

Www.photokaboom.com has 100's of tutorials for elements. I used it to learn elements 9 (and it helped with photoshop as well) so ever tutorial will work for elements 10 as well. The site is broken up into different sections. There is a place for beginners to start and it will lead you through. It has everything from raw workflow tutorials to skin smoothing to cropping.....it has pretty much everything.


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2011)

Open Photoshop Elements to the editing workspace. Press F1 on your keyboard.

Visit www.elementsvillage.com and join the forum.


----------



## Tony S (Nov 18, 2011)

You can't go wrong with any book from Scott Kelby.  The Elements 10 book is not out yet, but Amazon is taking pre-orders for it. 

 Stay away from the Adobe Classroom in a book series, though. I found the books too technical and hard to follow, setting it down to never be picked up again.


----------



## Roger3006 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Megan, KmH, Tony, and 2WheelPhoto,

I have checked out PhotoKaboom.com, joined elementsvillage.com and am getting ready to buy The Photoshop Elements 9 Book for Digital Photographers. Verson 10 of the book is not going to be released until January. 

Is my assumption correct that there are very few differences between V9 and V10 of Elements?

Tony, where did you shoot the photo of the elk?

Thank yall again and have a great weekend.

Roger


----------



## Tony S (Nov 18, 2011)

That Roosevelt elk was shot here in Washington State .


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2011)

Interestingly, I found the Adobe Classroom in a Book series not technical enough, basic, and very simple to follow.

Scott Kelby's Photoshop books are collections of tutorials that demonstrate fairly specific and common edits, while neglecting a lot of details and whys. But having an engaging writing style, Scott Kelby is the best selling Photoshop author on the planet.

Elements includes an image organizer, and a de-featured Raw converter - ACR (Adobe Camera Raw). CS5 and Lightroom have the full featured version of ACR.

Real World Camera Raw with Adobe Photoshop CS5 

Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition)


----------

